# Raw Experts: What Utensils Are Needed?



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

:eat: While I have spent a lot of time reading about feeding the raw food itself, it occurred to me that the proper tools are important as well. I am fortunate to have found a wild meat processor that is giving me access to deer. I imagine that it will be up to me to break it down. What is necessary and what have you found useful in your raw feeding endeavors?

Thanks!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I just use a sharp kitchen knife to cut through joints and slice meat. I suppose a meat cleaver would be useful if you were dealing with bigger chunks?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is one of the great things about raw - not a lot of tools are needed. Space in a freezor is essential and I like a sharp pair of kitchen shears to help me cut things up for my toy. I also have a big chinese clever that is helpful for this as well. Stainless steel bowls - easy to sterilize, a towel to eat RMBs. I also have a nice kitchen scale that I use to weigh out food portions. All of these things (except the kitchen shears) I had and I really should have had a better pair of kitchen shears anyway.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> :eat: While I have spent a lot of time reading about feeding the raw food itself, it occurred to me that the proper tools are important as well. I am fortunate to have found a wild meat processor that is giving me access to deer. I imagine that it will be up to me to break it down. What is necessary and what have you found useful in your raw feeding endeavors?
> 
> Thanks!


You can't use this as an excuse to purchase that chainsaw you've been admiring. And there will be no group buy.

(Keep in mind, if you start buying a bunch of strange tools like Stryker saws and serrated saws, someone might report you to 5-0. I don't think you need either unless Jasper plans on taking down a deer or Moose.)  

On a serious note, I agree with others. I like my heavy-duty kitchen shears and I love my meat cleaver.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

:hahaha: like this???
Cabela's: Jarvis Wellsaw and Accessories

or this???
Cabela's: 1hp Band Saw

Seriously, I am thinking about a good pair of scissors, cleaver and knife.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> :hahaha: like this???
> Cabela's: Jarvis Wellsaw and Accessories
> 
> or this???
> ...


OMG! They actually make a "food chainsaw"!?!?! Whodathunkit? I'd be scared of anyone who owned that one. :ahhhhh:


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Hee Hee 

Can you imagine if I put those on my Amazon wishlist??? :afraid:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Hee Hee
> 
> Can you imagine if I put those on my Amazon wishlist??? :afraid:


Heck, it's _only _$600.00! LOL


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I just bought a raw beef trachea that looks really gross and scary! It's long and I don't want to give the whole thing to my dog. Wondering how I'm gonna cut it.... I couldn't even cut a turkey neck with scissors!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

The tools I use most often:

Nice wide cutting board
Kitchen scissors - I keep 3 around. I have broken a couple pairs. 
Containers - I buy seperate rubbermaid containers small to big sizes (several sets I have a deep freezer)
Scale - it's best to weigh your servings until your confident on your amounts to feed. I still pull mine out every now and then. 

All these items are very cheap at Wal-mart, K-mart or Taget. 

I purchased a lot of freezer bags and discoverd I didn't care much for them.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> I just bought a raw beef trachea that looks really gross and scary! It's long and I don't want to give the whole thing to my dog. Wondering how I'm gonna cut it.... I couldn't even cut a turkey neck with scissors!


Ha! I have a hard enough time touching the chicken. I am such a wimp!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would guess you could cut the trachea with sissors a cleaver or a serrated knife. I have never fed raw trachea - please let us know if your dog enjoyed it. I have cut dried trachea with sissors now I don't bother and just give Swizzle the whole thing to chew - can't do that with raw. One plus it is probably easier to cut than the neck bones because there is no bone in it.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Tymaca said:


> Ha! I have a hard enough time touching the chicken. I am such a wimp!


I'm with you. Not sure I could handle a trachea, much less cut it up, without first consuming copious amounts of wine, and by then it would be dangerous to manipulate sharp objects. 

I once freaked out when I unwrapped a whole chicken and noticed this "tape worm" thing hanging out of the cavity. I had to call my mother as I seriously thought it was a tape worm, and either way, I wasn't going near it. She advised it was the trachea. But gross! LOL


----------

